How do I protect myself in a world where everything about me is leaked? - sadness2
======
ebcode
Brings to mind a lyric:

My guard stood hard when abstract threats

Too noble to neglect

Deceived me into thinking

I had something to protect

Good and bad, I define these terms

Quite clear, no doubt, somehow.

Ah, but I was so much older then,

I'm younger than that now.

